# How much meat will I need?



## tykenn28 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey everybody!!! I'm doing my first paid event in May and I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row. It's a small wedding and they're expecting around 100 guests. I'll bee cooking brisket, pulled pork, beans, and cheesy potato casserole. My question is with two meats and two sides how much of each meat should they get. They're going to be getting the meat cause they have a connection with a local wholesale company. They just need me to let them know how much meat they need to buy when we start getting a little closer. Thanks in advance for any information everyone.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 6, 2017)

Always a guessing game. Is it buffet line with everyone serving themselves? I'm guessing a mixture of adults and kids. Pulled pork I figure about 6 oz. per sandwich. Pulled pork goes a long way. Brisket I would figure 6 oz per serving. Now how many will take pulled pork and how many will take brisket and how many will take both? I always cook more than what I think I need. My worst nightmare is having 15 people in line and no food left.


----------

